# Tips for acne



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Heres a few methods i have used to help deal/clear mild acne they ant facts just my personal experience .

1. Sunbeds twice a week straight after the sunbeds jump into the shower this will dry you skin out then apply sudocrem to affect area not to much just enough to cover the area but make sure you wash it off first thing in the morning ..

2. If face is affected have a shave with a razor try not to cute your tho  then afterwards fill the sink with warm water and a cap of tcp to it then wash the affected area with this after then rinse off with cool water ..

3. Before bed apply toothpaste to affected area and wash off in the morning

If you do these methods for a few weeks you will deffo notice a difference in your skin .

If none of this work for you go to your docs  I also try to stay away for greasy foods and alchol as these gives me really bad spots .. If anyone else has tips they use for acne please feel free to share


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice thread mate, be good to get everyone's opinions on getting rid of acne.

I've suffered with it for years, but managed to get my skin about 90% clear using the following;

1.) Accutane. If you're not on cycle run it at 1mg per kg of bodyweight. So for an 80 kilo man that's 80mg of accutane. You should run this dose for 4-5 months but make sure to get blood work to check you're lipids, liver values, liver function and complete blood count. If you're on cycle I find a low dose of 20mg per day helps combat any acne caused by the excessive amounts of DHT but make sure to get blood work. Side effects can be harsh, but its mostly dry lips and dry eyes. Johnsons do a 24 hour lip balm (it comes in a pinkish tube.) which pretty much gets rid of the dry lips. And for dry eyes just use fake tears. If you don't like eye drops then there's a spray you can get from the pharmacist which you spray on your eyelid. Works a treat.

2.) If you have a flare up which you need to get under control quickly. Then start running accutane but also go to the docs and get a topical antibiotic called Zineryt. The stuff is a miracle drug and drys up all of your spots quickly. It itches like fvck but it works hand in hand with accutane to help get your acne under control fast.

3.) As bens said sunbeds help, they also help to hide any red scarring on your face caused by the acne.

4.) If you have red scars which need removing then cut half a lemon and squeeze it into a bowl. Then add a small amount of milk. Use a cotton pad to soak up some of the mixture and apply it to your face in a circular motion. Use up the whole bowl and you will notice your face is stinging slightly. Its basically a natural chemical peel and helps in removing a layer of skin cells. If you do this 2-3 times a week for a few month you will notice a significant improvement in the redness.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have used that zinryt stuff myself mate i didnt really benifit from it much tho for some reason it gave me scabs so i started to use sudacrem instead as it stops my skins for becoming to dry and also heals scaps plus it only £2 for a decent size tub which will least for at least a month  but when mine gets real bad i go to the docs and get some antibiotics aswell as using these methods not tried accutane was going to before but i managed to get it under control myself ..


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

bens1991 said:


> I have used that zinryt stuff myself mate i didnt really benifit from it much tho for some reason it gave me scabs so i started to use sudacrem instead as it stops my skins for becoming to dry and also heals scaps plus it only £2 for a decent size tub which will least for at least a month  but when mine gets real bad i go to the docs and get some antibiotics aswell as using these methods not tried accutane was going to before but i managed to get it under control myself ..


I might get some sudacrem then, always good to have something on hand.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

quinoderm face wash and cream from chemist,they give you this in prison for all the bagrats and it works.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

shotgun said:


> quinoderm face wash and cream from chemist,they give you this in prison for all the bagrats and it works.


Will give this a try how much isit mate ?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been looking at Finasteride recently... still got acne on shoulders and back 3 months after pct.

Does the brand really matter? The stuff on UP seems to range from $10 for Finax (30 x 1mg) to $68.50 for Proscar (30 x 5mg)

Also a little confused about the actual Finasteride dose... the Proscar says it contains 1mg per 5mg tab, but the others don't mention strength. Any advice?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

2004mark said:


> I've been looking at Finasteride recently... still got acne on shoulders and back 3 months after pct.
> 
> Does the brand really matter? The stuff on UP seems to range from $10 for Finax (30 x 1mg) to $68.50 for Proscar (30 x 5mg)
> 
> Also a little confused about the actual Finasteride dose... the Proscar says it contains 1mg per 5mg tab, but the others don't mention strength. Any advice?


 never heard of this stuff mate , have you been to your docs


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

No, from what I understand it's a bit of a drawn out process with creams and AB's before you get a referral to a dermatologist who can prescribe the proper stuff... rather just short cut it. Ausbuilt recommends it so it must be ok.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

2004mark said:


> No, from what I understand it's a bit of a drawn out process with creams and AB's before you get a referral to a dermatologist who can prescribe the proper stuff... rather just short cut it. Ausbuilt recommends it so it must be ok.


Yhh it is a long process mate but the ab may work for you they did for me how bad is your acnd mate ?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bens1991 said:


> Yhh it is a long process mate but the ab may work for you they did for me how bad is your acnd mate ?


By no means horrendous, but at the point when I don't like taking my top off in front of people... some weeks it looks like it's clearing up, others I'll get 5-6 just on one side of the shoulder... cystic as well so they're angry ****ers!

Thing is I also want to cycle again too, but will need to get something to hold it at bay then also... don't think AB's or creams would cut it.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just give it a try mate what has you got to lose .. No harm in trying is there mate mine was really bad at one point and they worked for me ..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bens1991 said:


> Just give it a try mate what has you got to lose .. No harm in trying is there mate mine was really bad at one point and they worked for me ..


tbh I should have done that months ago, but you know what guys can be like getting around to visiting the docs :lol: ... but now itching to get back on cycle asap


----------



## Spencer_J (Aug 30, 2012)

Benzoyl peroxide! Cleared my acne right up (Facial & A small amount on back/shoulders) Applied it twice a day and stuff was gone in a month or two.

Gonna start sun bedding too, just to try get some color on my skin!


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice post Ben.

Good pointers.

I would question if people are experiencing Acne first question I would ask is how much gear are you taking.

Acne is casued when the body reject the steroid or Test and secreates it back through your skin as this is the only way for it to rid it's self.

:thumb:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ampre said:


> Nice post Ben.
> 
> Good pointers.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, but this is not right. I don't declare to know much on the subject, but I do know acne related to test use it's cause by DHT levels being raised and in turn how your body reacts to that DHT. In some it might cause acne and in some others baldness.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Sorry mate, but this is not right. I don't declare to know much on the subject, but I do know acne related to test use it's cause by DHT levels being raised and in turn how your body reacts to that DHT. In some it might cause acne and in some others baldness.


X2

The higher levels of DHT increase the production of sebum in the sebaceous glands. This clogs the pores and then produces acne.

Accutane is really effective because it stops the sebaceous glands from being able to produce as much oil.


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

I asked on here but didn't get a response, then realised it was because all I had to do was use the search function lol! great idea for a thread so I will put in my 50p.

1. I apply Head & Shoulders to the affected area (long handled back scrubber is a god send) build up a nice lather then let it soak in for about 15 mins, wash it off gently in the bath/shower and pat dry. skin will feel a little tight but its just the zinc in the shampoo.

2. Panoxyl 10 lotion wash, same as above really, just started using it the other week and it made a hell of a difference, will dye ya clothes/towel if u don't wash it off properly.

3. also using vit b5 @3g a day, seems too be working a bit like accutane, dry lips etc.

4. As said before sunbeds 2-3 times a week really helps AND you get a well sexy tan 

Mine has really cleared up using a mixture of the above, I havn't getting horrendous puss filled spots just little red bumps with hard greasey sh*t in, also don't squeeze them just let them dry out!


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

iv just been given zinryt, tried loads of creams etc and none of them work while im on cycle! they go a month after i finnish pct tho! but still a pain in the ar.se! i told the doc im gonna order accutane and he basically said i would be a fool to take it along side steroids even more so oral steroids! sooo il just stick with the zinryt n see if it works! if not i dont really care coz its on ly my misses who sees me with my kit off, other than in the sauna! but hey i dont give a fcuk !

if u want big muscles and inject gear then expect spots! simple


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I've been looking at Finasteride recently... still got acne on shoulders and back 3 months after pct.
> 
> Does the brand really matter? The stuff on UP seems to range from $10 for Finax (30 x 1mg) to $68.50 for Proscar (30 x 5mg)
> 
> Also a little confused about the actual Finasteride dose... the Proscar says it contains 1mg per 5mg tab, but the others don't mention strength. Any advice?


get the finax or whatever is cheap on the UP website. They all work.

1mg tabs are very tiny, so 1mg of active ingredient per 5mg tablet means its 1/5th active ingredient and 4/5 filler/binder. They are just being accurate. Just look at the amound of active ingredient.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

What do you guys do for scarring? Would a chemical peel help?


----------



## Jonnytee (Mar 1, 2011)

wash face day an night with facial scrub....too many sides with accutane.


----------



## AFX (Oct 19, 2010)

lemon juice or everything bactericidal compatible with the skin pH.


----------

